# ambleside aire



## l77 tuf (Jan 25, 2010)

any one been we just done 3 days there bloody lovelly just no elsan point only water so we struggled a bit with toilet and were to empty it guy who runs is a really good guy


----------



## lenny (Jan 25, 2010)

l77 tuf said:


> any one been we just done 3 days there bloody lovelly just no elsan point only water so we struggled a bit with toilet and were to empty it guy who runs is a really good guy



Tell us more about this one Tuf, (Location Etc.)

Thanks


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 25, 2010)

A new one on me, do tell more

Happy Camping
Bill.


----------



## jann (Jan 25, 2010)

where is it??


----------



## AndyC (Jan 25, 2010)

I think it must be Miller Field. I see that Ambleside PC contacted the Lake District National Park Authority to question the use of the land for motorhome parking back in September.

I would be interested to hear more details of the current situation from l77tuf too.

AndyC


----------



## marzy (Jan 26, 2010)

Contacted South Lakeland District council,  They stated no specific aire for motorhomes. However you can stay overnight in the car parks as long as parking tickets purchased. They quoted 9am to 6pm.
Also contacted tourist info and they stated same. Not bad for The Lakes.


----------



## PaulC (Jan 26, 2010)

marzy said:


> They quoted 9am to 6pm.


That's not exactly overnight! Anyhow I wonder if they knew what was meant by aire! And they are pretty hot on issuing tickets in the Lakes. I think there has to be something more offical then just a phone call. I can't see that been a lot of use as a defence!


----------



## amjohn (Jan 26, 2010)

marzy said:


> Contacted South Lakeland District council,  They stated no specific aire for motorhomes. However you can stay overnight in the car parks as long as parking tickets purchased. They quoted 9am to 6pm.
> Also contacted tourist info and they stated same. Not bad for The Lakes.



I am a regular visitor to the lakes and pretty much all the car parks have the dreaded "no overnight occupation of vehicles" the wardens WILL move you on.

I have seen the sign for motorhome parking in Ambleside, think it's on a football clubs pitch, seem to remember they rent it out when the football rugby season is finished, not sure though ?.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Jan 26, 2010)

There was some discussion (and a phone no) a couple of months back on MHFacts forum, at UK area di sosta Forums


----------



## marzy (Jan 26, 2010)

PaulC said:


> That's not exactly overnight! Anyhow I wonder if they knew what was meant by aire! And they are pretty hot on issuing tickets in the Lakes. I think there has to be something more offical then just a phone call. I can't see that been a lot of use as a defence!



I was just trying to find out if there was an aire as the thread stated. I use the lakes alot myself and an aire at Ambleside would be great. Only passing on information given. The lady stated no problems with overnight camping!


----------



## marzy (Jan 26, 2010)

PaulC said:


> That's not exactly overnight! Anyhow I wonder if they knew what was meant by aire! And they are pretty hot on issuing tickets in the Lakes. I think there has to be something more offical then just a phone call. I can't see that been a lot of use as a defence!



When I stated 9am to 6pm this is the period you must buy a ticket . Overnight free. Sorry if I misled you


----------



## l77 tuf (Jan 26, 2010)

correct is at the side of footy pitch and the public car park its a aire as graham the guy who runs it told us its only been open since august its flat and got water if you want more info contcat graham and tell him i gave you his number 07708310986  he knows us as we park were we want on there its all marked out and there is rules so if you go along please abide by them we dont want this places fucxing up by idiots


----------



## l77 tuf (Jan 26, 2010)

for your info it clearlly stated on the car park sign that there is no overnight parking no campervams/mobilehomes or blue badges so the aire is the only place and thats it


----------



## marzy (Jan 26, 2010)

177tuf Thanks for clearing that up. Now we have all the info


----------



## NWPT (Jan 26, 2010)

Tuf, 

Is this the one on the left as you enter the oneway system? Whats the cost per night?


----------



## bigboack (Jan 26, 2010)

How many vans can it fit at any given time???? and whats the cost please.


----------



## Chrissy (Jan 26, 2010)

This is used by the MCC - is it the same one

_May4th-9th 2010

AMBLESIDE    MILLER FIELD MOTORHOME CAMPING

Rothay Rd, Ambleside, Cumbria. LA22 OEE

Large Rally Field with some hard standing, access to water supply & elsan disposal point. Short walk to all the amenities of Ambleside. Local buses nearby.

LIMITED TO 50 VANS PLEASE SEND BOOKING FORM TO ********


DIRECTIONS; Take A66 from Braithwaite to Keswick, then take A591 to Ambleside,

go through Ambleside, turn right onto  Wansfell  rd, then right onto Rothay rd, Miller Field Motorhome camping on left.

From Kendal turn first left into Ambleside sign posted Langdale / Coniston, go past Rugby Club on left follow signs for Keswick, in 20yds  Miller Field Camping on left.

HOSTS Roger & Anne Allan,   Lesley Keegan                                   

COST £5.00 Per Night + Rally Fee                                                                   TIME 2PM_


----------



## l77 tuf (Jan 26, 2010)

keep guessing if you want boys/girls i have said were it is ye its the next turning after the psv/hgv car park 

it holds 17 vans and its 
£6 A NIGHT FOR UP TO 6MTR
£8 A NIGHT OVER 6MTR 

give graham a call he very helpfull chap just tell him it was us who told you about it because he askes how you got his number like he asked me when we booked on you carnt just pull up as there is a gate thats always locked unless you know the combination thats why you have to call him and to save you getting there and it being full


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Apr 4, 2010)

Is this the place?  http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=54....4.429192,-2.966893&spn=0.002234,0.004823&z=18

 The maps are probably a bit out of date.


----------



## l77 tuf (Apr 5, 2010)

sure is mate and your right maps a little out of date its all paved tha car park now still grass were you park m/h


----------



## mclouis (Apr 5, 2010)

*easter weekend ambleside aire*

stayed three nights, water and elsan available, secure padlocked site, quiet, a few minutes walk into the centre of Ambleside.   If you don't want any frills, this is ideal.   Can prebook a pitch if you like (would recommend this during a bank holiday).   15 vans there this weekend, and a nice EAster present of hot cross buns for everyone there!


----------



## jezport (Apr 11, 2010)

Just got back home, Great 3 days there! The location is perfect wether you are a cyclist, walker or driver. We cycled over to Windermere and went walking another day. For those who dont like using their toilet in the van there is a public toilet very close. There is also a good playground for the kids just a stones throw away. The site was perfectly clean with no litter. A big thank you to Graham the site manager who made us very welcome. We will be back there again soon.


----------



## AdriaTwin (Jun 20, 2010)

*Ambleside aire*

Just back from a glorious weather weekend on millers field. Agree with others its a great location and we do not object to paying £6 for 24hours parking.
Talking to Graeme I can confirm he has no plans to add EHUs or toilets or turn it into a campsite. we will definatly re visiting probably in winter when Ambleside is slightly quieter.


----------



## Gina (Jul 5, 2010)

According to some people on the not so fun site who have just come back from this aire it has gone up to £10 a night for any size of motorhome (as of 1st July)  Graham gives you a £3 discount a night if you show a motor caravan club membership card.


----------



## John H (Jul 5, 2010)

Gina said:


> According to some people on the not so fun site who have just come back from this aire it has gone up to £10 a night for any size of motorhome (as of 1st July)  Graham gives you a £3 discount a night if you show a motor caravan club membership card.



Recently back from an extended trip to the Lake District, during which, in addition to  wildcamping, we used three Caravan Club CLs, all with EHU, at costs of between £6 and £9 - I wont be using what amounts to an unserviced car park for £10 per night! To call it an aire is an insult to a superb French system!


----------



## Basil (Jul 7, 2010)

*Supply and demand...*



Gina said:


> According to some people on the not so fun site who have just come back from this aire it has gone up to £10 a night for any size of motorhome (as of 1st July)  Graham gives you a £3 discount a night if you show a motor caravan club membership card.



I suppose its a little supply and demand thingy...
£7 with a membership card, just about acceptable, but any more and a no no...


----------



## Basil (Jul 7, 2010)

Wonder if my B&Q discount card would work...


----------



## westbay (Jul 11, 2010)

Just stayed for a night.  Agree with the previous remark about ' this is not an aire'.  In fact I think it is now a rip off.  £10 a night gets a place on a side-shoot of the car park.  No proper water / dump  just a temp hole in the ground.  The large field next to the site is now being used for 'motorhome rallies' we were told.  The council (pee'd off over this) demanded a % for any van using the rally field, so the owner (he owns the car park, the aire and the rally field) has decided to jump from £6 to £10 for use of the aire to cover this.  We chatted to the nice chap who runs it for him (Graham?) and made the point that it's not an aire - most of these are free and those that do charge are only a fiver at the most.  Saddly won't be going back at this price.


----------



## jezport (Jul 12, 2010)

We have a large van and paid £8 last time, so the increase doesnt seem as much.

If you park a car in the car park you pay £7 a day, so i suppose £10 isnt too bad for a town centre location. Once there you wont need to move your van as you can walk or cycle loads of places from there. So if you stayed on a remote CL you would end up paying extra in diesel and parking to get into town. Not to mention the hassle of finding parking, especially in a big van.

If you want to visit Ambleside for a day or so I dont think you will find a better location, or a cheaper one if you add the extra diesel and parking. 

I chose motorhoming to relax, once I get in my van I am on holiday. I dont need to rush to get to a check in at a hotel or site by a stupid time. I dont want to have to search a whole town for an hour to park my van. At Ambleside I turn up when I want, let myself in, fill up with lakeland water from the tap near the gate and I am ready to have a relaxing drink.


----------



## mfmc (Jun 2, 2011)

*Ambleside 'Aire'*

If read carefully you will see that the advertising blurb for the site states it is 'based on the European aires system', the important word being 'based'. Until the attitudes of the governing authorities in this country change radically there NEVER will be a true aires system.

The adjacent car park, run by the South Lakes District Council, charges £7.00 for 10 hours parking, there are no height restriction barriers BUT the local traffic wardens (is that a politically correct description anymore?) are very keen and WILL ticket you for over staying or overnighting.

For an extra £3.00 Miller Field offers secure, level, 18 hardstanding or 30 grass camping pitches (seasonal), with a fresh water supply and toilet disposal point, within a 2 minute walk of the town centre.

The European authorities are streets ahead of the UK when it comes to catering for motorhomes and actively supply or support their aires systems - here in the UK the authorities are so short-sighted that anyone having the patience and tenacity to fight them in a bid to supply facilities for motorhome camping at a reasonable cost deserves a medal!


----------



## Daveandjacqui (Jun 2, 2011)

We enjoyed our stay there last year and whilst not free very reasonable compared to others we tried


----------

